# Do you use a belt when you Squat?



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Do you use a belt when you Squat?*​
Yes 5253.06%No4646.94%


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have started concentrating on increasing the weight I push on my squats, I've not found its starting to put quite a bit of pressure on my lower back, I am training to increase size and strength, I'm not looking to compete in powerlifting events or anything, just bodybuilding.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Should I be using a belt to support my back??<o></o>

<o></o>

(I deadlift on back days (plus other exercises) and don't use anything apart from chalk, these have also been increasing well, so feel I do adequate back work.)<o></o>


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes I do wear a belt and never squat without one now after having 2 slipped & degenerative discs in my lower back


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes I do

Anyone who says they dont, probably squats fck all


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the stumpy guys at the gym dont ware one and they are squatting 6 plates... i wear one as my old back isnt gonna last much longer lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> the stumpy guys at the gym dont ware one and they are squatting *6 plates...* i wear one as my old back isnt gonna last much longer lol


Thats fck all

Like I said........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i never said it was but 260k without a belt is what they do.... mind you i doubt you would get a belt to get around their waists lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers for the replys, i'll start wearing one from next week and see how i get on.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Also do any of your guys uses any sort of knee support at all?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

NICK_1 said:


> Also do any of your guys uses any sort of knee support at all?


I put mine on loosely at 260kg

But its relative

For most, once hit 180kg, then might be wise to start considering use


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

only on my heaviest sets, i used to HAVE to wear a belt, lower back was pi$$ poor, used to wear a belt doing light sets of 130 or 140kg, if i didnt my lower back would be in a lot of pain. however since my deadlifts have progressed ive found i dont have to wear a belt. was doing 210kg ATG squats without any wraps or a belt sunday


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Yes I do
> 
> Anyone who says they dont, probably squats fck all


I don't.....

well up to 250kg anyway.

If your a BB I think you should always where a belt.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers guys, been doing a bit more reading and alot of people say they only use d belt for their heavier sets......


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i dont at the moment, cos i'm too fat for my belt.

normally i would say yes.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes i do once im up to my heavier sets


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No because some sod at the gym stole mine and I haven't bought a new one yet!

Normally I wear one only when going very heavy. I try to concentrate hard on keeping my core tight during all heavy lifts, and only like to use a belt when I think I'm going right to the edge of what I can lift - but in that circustance wearing one definitely helps.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I put mine on loosely at 260kg
> 
> But its relative
> 
> For most, once hit 180kg, then might be wise to start considering use


Cheers JW007, got a little way to go yet, but aiming for 180kg buy June, so will get them ordered up!!


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it's best to leave the belt off for the warm-up sets, but notch yourself up tight for the heavier sets.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my lower back is very weak so i wear a belt only for squats and bb rows though. but even when going light 100-140kg on squats ill still wear a belt


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i do for heavy sets not for warm up


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

does a belt just suport lower back then? ive not used one before, although i only squat 90kg for a couple of reps..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

of course a belt supports lower back lol.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> of course a belt supports lower back lol.


pardon my ignorance. I thought maybe it aided protection of the gut from excesive strain for example. Does a belt for deadlifting do the same as a belt for squating?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol sorry if i sounded rude. ummm, some pros wear it all the time if you watch their videos i dont see the point in it though. id just use it when you feel you need to. well for deadlifting it will support the back too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I put mine on loosely at 260kg
> 
> But its relative
> 
> For most, once hit 180kg, then might be wise to start considering use


this is when i use a belt too 180k and up i also need knee wraps at this weigh as my knees are fuked. (go a lot heavyer of course)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

HJL said:


> pardon my ignorance. I thought maybe it aided protection of the gut from excesive strain for example. *Does a belt for deadlifting do the same as a belt for squating*?





BigDom86 said:


> lol sorry if i sounded rude. ummm, some pros wear it all the time if you watch their videos i dont see the point in it though. id just use it when you feel you need to. well for deadlifting it will support the back too


lol no dom it wasnt rude mate

but the pros or moste of them i would guess use them to prevent hernias etc or that extended gut look? i know it is drugs that causes the gut tho.

*you can get belts that would be better for the gut but usualy same belt*


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

i dont use a belt and ive never felt the need..

oh... i also squat fuk all.. lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

If you're going to use a belt, use a proper powerlifting one - 4inches wide around

The ones you can buy in shops, which are narrow at the front, and wide at the back, are useless

The belt works off the abs to provide stability for the lower back and the whole mid section. If you have a belt with a narrow front and a wide back, you are not afforded this stability.

Heres a little quote from rip on belts, you'll find it useful:



> The purpose of a weightlifting belt is to provide more efficient stabilization of the torso and lower spine while doing exercises such as the squat, deadlift, clean and row. As you progress in your training to more intense poundages, a belt will eventually become a potentially useful tool. For beginners, squatting and deadlifting without a belt, assuming you are using proper technique, is beneficial because it forces your torso and core stabilizing muscles of the midsection and lower back to get stronger.
> 
> HOWEVER...since most people don't have a knowledgeable coach to observe them, I feel very uncomfortable recommending that people skip the belt, so I will take the easy way out.
> 
> ...


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Only if trying out a new pb as i dont want a hernia due to a bit of shoddy form.I have got it in my head it will stop a ab muscle becoming disjointed .but for the back no?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i have to im 6ft 4 and always had bad back even from teens so i wouldnt dare risk not wearing one but it doesnt prevent me from going heaviest i can though lol


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

I need to start iv had a bad back since i was a kid, really notice when doing deadlifts


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ciggy said:


> I need to start iv had a bad back since i was a kid, really notice when doing deadlifts


your find like i did though even if the form stays the same but the legs get stronger you start using your legs more in the lift. so the strain should come away from your back eventually


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to, but my belt doesnt fit anymore after my cut!:/ :L


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

a quick possibly naive question but there are a few people saying that they have weak lower backs, why not strengthen your lower back?

i don't squat anywhere near the figures being thrown around, at about 150 at the moment with no belt but knee wraps (due to weak knees which is not a problem whereby i can strengthen them in the gym)


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

davetherave said:


> a quick possibly naive question but there are a few people saying that they have weak lower backs, why not strengthen your lower back?
> 
> i don't squat anywhere near the figures being thrown around, at about 150 at the moment with no belt but knee wraps (due to weak knees which is not a problem whereby i can strengthen them in the gym)


Squatting with a belt will help strengthen your back. Obviously if you only use the belt on heavier sets your back is still being strengthened. A belt isn't a substitute for back strength. It's just something to help keep form better on heavy sets.

To be honest regards the numbers getting chucked around here there is alot of sh!t being talked. A 260kg squat is heavy. No question. And someone suggested using belt when you reach 180KG. Absolute tripe, that's just an arbritary number. So many factors to take into account. It's all relative.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Rarely but I don't really ever go under 3 reps. Days of a 1 max lift are long gone.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How do people were there belts. I keep hearing different opinions, some say a little loose and others say really tight.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I hate belts (maybe i've just had ****ty ones). I feel they get in the way. Always stay 5-8reps for squats, so if i maxed out, maybe i'd wear one.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> How do people were there belts. I keep hearing different opinions, some say a little loose and others say really tight.


I think that for the belt to be effective it's got to be tight, that's what I feel at least.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> I think that for the belt to be effective it's got to be tight, that's what I feel at least.


Absolutely. What's the point in a loose belt? It's meant to be used for support, and having something to push against helps tighten up the core (using the valsalva manouevre).


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear my belt doing everything feels weird if i don't wear it.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jonnyboi said:



> I wear my belt doing everything feels weird if i don't wear it.


why is that? i've seen some ppl in my gym wearing it for everything, even chinups?


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Makes me feel more confident for some reason maybe its the felling of that support.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jonnyboi said:


> Makes me feel more confident for some reason maybe its the felling of that support.


aha, but don't you think that you could be working the core more if you don't use the belt on all lifts? it could be even beneficial not to wear it


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes it could but for me when i do deads or squats and go heavy i can really feel my lower back giving in my issues are from work anyway not gym related but it affects my performance in the gym so belt is a must for me.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jonnyboi said:


> Yes it could but for me when i do deads or squats and go heavy i can really feel my lower back giving in my issues are from work anyway not gym related but it affects my performance in the gym so belt is a must for me.


deads and squats are obvious I meant for other lifts that ppl normally wouldn't use a belt but anyway I've found this ronnie coleman's interview and they talk about their waste and how he's been recommended to use a belt the whole during he's workout


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I used mine for the first time and squated 115kg easily where as the past few weeks I have been struggling at 100kg.I wore it losseish and was only using it so I could tell if I had enough air in my belly and my back was tight enough.

IS there anythign wrong with wearing one ?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> I used mine for the first time and squated 115kg easily where as the past few weeks I have been struggling at 100kg.I wore it losseish and was only using it so I could tell if I had enough air in my belly and my back was tight enough.
> 
> IS there anythign wrong with wearing one ?


there's nothing wrong. It protects your back in your heaviest sets. ppl says that it weakens your core when you wear it every set, I don't know about this but it would be interesting if someone could come up with a more scientific explanation...

EDIT: well, Im back after searching the net for a more specific/scientific answer to our questions and I've found this:

http://startingstrength.com/articles/baby_bathwater_gear_gibson.pdf

it's a long read but worth it


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

grantinerfe said:


> there's nothing wrong. It protects your back in your heaviest sets. ppl says that it weakens your core when you wear it every set, I don't know about this but it would be interesting if someone could come up with a more scientific explanation...
> 
> EDIT: well, Im back after searching the net for a more specific/scientific answer to our questions and I've found this:
> 
> ...


I read that about it making you have a weak core but when I used it my lower abbs where sore the next day,probably from where the belt has helped me USE my core


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course Yes

Who does without one lol


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> No because some sod at the gym stole mine and I haven't bought a new one yet!
> 
> Normally I wear one only when going very heavy. I try to concentrate hard on keeping my core tight during all heavy lifts, and only like to use a belt when I think I'm going right to the edge of what I can lift - but in that circustance wearing one definitely helps.


i was about to post the same thing, although i never liked wearing a belt when squating

i'm 5ft 6 and been training hard since aug 2010 and i am squating 160kilo


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

There is a lot of misconception regarding belt use and its primary use (which is NOT to protect the back) and imho I think it should be used sparingly in a healthy trainer, strengthen the muscles first then use support... I have just started using a belt when I squat on my heaviest set but mainly to protect my abs due to having a hernia operation in feb... use a belt sparingly...


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

this is an extract of that read I mentioned earlier:

"virtually everyone in the world will squat more with the proper use of a belt, particularly if they low bar squat with a good helping of forward lean. That gives away the reason for the belt's effectiveness. The belt doesn't store the energy of the descending bar and return it on the upstroke like a squat suit does. Rather a belt allows the abdominal muscles to work harder by giving them something to push against, much like the barbell itself allows the leg and back musculature to work harder by giving it something to push against. Recall that little trick of physiology already mentioned; you will be able to generate more tension against an external resistance. That's why we use barbells in the first place. If we're smart, we use belts, too, because they make our abs work harder which in turn lets the muscles in our lower bodies work harder against more weight. Higher ab tension means higher internal abdominal pressure, which means a more rigid spine which means a more secure spine that transmits energy to the bar more efficiently. More muscle is worked, more weight is moved and moved more safely. These are Good Things. That extra 30 or so pounds the belt allows you to use each time means that your legs will get stronger faster. In fact, NOT using the belt essentially means undertraining your legs. Your abs get MORE stimulation with the belt...and so do your legs."


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Another question I have is it best to wear the belt quite high or like a normal belt?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Another question I have is it best to wear the belt quite high or like a normal belt?


higher I'd say. I've got the maximuscle leather one and it fits in the right position. something like that on the pic


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

slight hi-jack but still relevent..... i dont use a belt at all at the mo but am starting to think of wearing one for OHP, deads and squats.

squats has been discussed already - just wondering peeps opinions on wearing it for OHP and deads?

same as for squatting? heavy sets only?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> slight hi-jack but still relevent..... i dont use a belt at all at the mo but am starting to think of wearing one for OHP, deads and squats.
> 
> squats has been discussed already - just wondering peeps opinions on wearing it for OHP and deads?
> 
> same as for squatting? heavy sets only?


I don't feel the need of using it in OHP (not yet at least). for squats and deads is a must when I get to the heaviest set.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Another question I have is it best to wear the belt quite high or like a normal belt?


Wear it where it is comfortable for you and it is basically providing something for your abs to push against.

Nice post Grant, pretty much as I thought.

Anotherguy, there are no hard and fast rules. Wearing a belt for OHP is fine. Just wear it any time you feel your back needs the support. Personally I don't bother on the lower weight sets.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

grantinerfe said:


> I don't feel the need of using it in OHP (not yet at least). for squats and deads is a must when I get to the heaviest set.





niall01 said:


> Wear it where it is comfortable for you and it is basically providing something for your abs to push against.
> 
> Nice post Grant, pretty much as I thought.
> 
> Anotherguy, there are no hard and fast rules. Wearing a belt for OHP is fine. Just wear it any time you feel your back needs the support. Personally I don't bother on the lower weight sets.


cheers guys.

funnily enough i feel it more in my lower back during heavy OHP than i do for squats and deads.

think i will dig the old belt out and use it for my last set and see how it goes


----------



## arniemonkey (Jun 23, 2011)

agree with the others its needed in squats if only as a mental thing nowadays .i just wouldnt feel right doing em without ,then again i have my belt on for every exercise just feels right i read it keeps the waist small by not utilising abs in training .i dont give 2 sheets about all this core stability pt [email protected]@p. im a good squatter though even with a weak "core"


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a belt for my heavier work sets on deads and squats I do O.H.P's after deadlifting so I just leave it on for those though its not as important as having it on for heavy squats and deads IMO.

Video demo


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

no i dont but i should i dont think i've ever squatted past about 60 kg, (yeah i kno its **** all to most people on here haha) i kno i can but just aint got round to it yet


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally it justs seems to get in the way for me!


----------

